# Generator and reverse polarity



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Can any one help, on our Auto trail when using the generator the reverse polarity light illuminates on the CPU (PSU2007). The generator supplier has advised us to make up a short lead linking the earth terminal to the neutral terminal, is this safe to do and not damage anything on the vehicle. as\we shall be away this week end and will have no electric hookup. Reading the FAQ on Sargents site we are told to look in the generator handbook but we do not have a handbook therefore we rang the generator company,. We do not want to receive an electric shock from appliance's if we have to use the generator


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I think you will find that the indicator light is more likely to indicate that there is no earth connection rather than a reversed polarity.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had the same problem in my Mohican. I tried changing the polarity but the light stayed on. The lack of an earth sounds most likely to me. I checked the polarity at my sockets, it was OK so didn't worry about it any more, Alan.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a look at this thread and in particular at Clive Mott's posting on the 2nd page.


----------

